# Can't get my Temp down! Any ideas?



## vinman

I have Brinkmann propane vertical 

So I wrote Brinkmann;    I can't get the smoker temp below 250-275F degrees when it’s set on the lowest heat. I have to cook with the bottom door cracked open to get the temp down. I'm thinking about dumping it if I can't fix this issue.  

  Brinkmann’s response:
  Make sure you are using the recommended amount of water in the water pan and if it still gets too hot you can crack the bottom door and that will allow air in and should help bring down the temperature. 

Jeff Usrey
The Brinkmann Corp.
Customer Service

  Gee Brinkmann thanks for “out of the box” advise!

  Anyone have some ideas on what I can do? I’d like to have the option to cook at a much lower temp. 



THX guys


----------



## fire it up

What is your method for firing the smoker up and what kinds of temps does it hold?
Don't have experience with this smoker myself but those few questions should help others get you on the right path.
Don't give up


----------



## vinman

I can hold probably 265-275 at the lowest setting without opening the door (during summer). 
Method of firing? Not sure what you mean. I'll start the smoker (propane started button) then add the wood pan and water pan, then add the meat.  Quite frankly, I smoked (2) 9lb pork shoulders in about 9 hours! They tasted real good and pulled nicely. I was real happy with the taste and tenderness, but it cooked at a lot hotter temp and it sounds as if that's not good.


----------



## jaxgatorz

I don't have that exact smoker but i have the similar perfect flame vertical..... Does yours have a couple lower vents? I open mine to cool it down and close them for hotter.... Also are u using the thermometer that came on the door of the smoker?? Thoses things are rarely ever close to right.. Mine is over 50* off !!


----------



## hoser

I agree about the thermometer.....the one in my gosm propane is off by 75-85 degrees.....always reads hotter than it actually is.

I'd get a good probe therm and calibrate it with ice water, then boiling water to make sure, don't trust that original equipment.

If all that fails, you could consider a needle valve mod in the supply line. There are a couple of threads about that if you look for them.


----------



## vinman

I don't have any adjustable vents on the thing. The bottom vent and the top exhaust vent. I'm about ready to start cutting hole in the thing. 

But before I do, should I yank the thermometer and place a new one there, or leave it and place another somewhere else?

I heard some talking about a cork and internal probe. Is that the norm?


----------



## grampyskids

If you live in a hot/warm climate, you will get a higher temp during the day. I had the same problem when it was in the high 80's and up. Try turning the smoker to it's lowest setting and then turn the valve on your propane tank down to where it gives you a smaller flame. It is trial  and error. As for your temp guage, ignore. I bought an oven thermometer and I hang it from the middle rack. Hope this helps.


----------



## vinman

THX! 
I'll get another thermometer for starters, then try to adjust the propane valve. I always thought that didn't make a difference because the "Orefis" (spelling) regulated the pressure and therefore no matter how high or low you turned the valve opening, it wouldn't change the flow of the gas.


----------



## raceyb

I'd remove the thermometer and do a boil test to confirm a reading of 212. Maybe it's off?  I kinda doubt it though if 2 9 lb shoulders were done in 9 hours.

You could look at it like this. Most enthusiast are happy with 225 - 300 degrees.  That's the BBQ slow go zone. While I always shoot for 250, there are fluctuations that as long as it is in that zone, I am happy. 

If you are consistently in that area, I personally wouldn't worry about it, unless you are doing a brisket and want the extra hours in A pork shoulder that reaches 205 degrees via a 300 degree fire is gonna pull and taste like a pork shoulder that reached 205 degrees via a 225 degree fire. And propane adds moisture as a byproduct of consumption.

But if you really need 225, maybe drill some large holes about 3/4 - 1" near bottom and fashion a damper to control amount of cool air entering?


----------



## grampyskids

The oriface is usaully a brass nozzle with a hole drilled through it to allow a certain amount of volume to flow. if the pressure behind it lessens the amounts of gas will change with it. It is just lke your control on a gas range.


----------



## miamirick

put some ice in the water pan


----------



## raceyb

LOL, there ya go...

Gotta be too much flame. Water boils at 212 and is supposed to help regulate the temp in the smoker. I'd take a look at what the responder is saying about the brass valve for the gas.


----------



## old poi dog

If you can look into a thermometer like the Maverick ET-73. If you have to calibrate the Maverick its way  easier than removing the door thermometer and recalibrating.


----------



## mgnorcal

IMHO most meats won't benefit from a cooking temp <250, but since you asked...

Try the needle valve modification to throttle back your flame.
It has been discussed here several times and it gives you some more adjustment options below the minimum on your cooker.

But watch to make sure that your burner is going sufficiently strong that it won't blow out - that can happen with the gas set super low.

For low temp jerky and such things, you might consider using an electrical burner/heating element, or maybe a small amount of charcoal and wood as your heat source.


----------



## mballi3011

I would say to test the thermometer befor you go cutting holes in the smoker because you cann't change them once you cut the box. I have a Gosm and theyare very simalar to yours. Try the themr meter then let us know.


----------



## chefrob

X's 2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lcruzen

I agree with getting an accurate temp reading before you do anything else. If it is higher than you desire then I'd go the needle valve route. I have a post here somewhere on it.


----------



## justpassingthru

I agree with Icruzen, however if you feel the need to drill holes use a step drill and regulate air flow and cover them with magnetic strips.

IMHO holes in the sides of the cabinet are for draft, your problem is too many BTU's and to correct that you need to make the flame smaller.

I have installed the needle valve and it works fine, many fear the flame will blow out because of the wind, which is true, the wind can extinguish a small flame, might want to think about that before you drill any holes.  My smoker is protected from the wind and as to date has never blown out, just be prudent, I set my Maverick to 10° below my smoking temp so that if there ever is a flame out I'm warned.

Gene


----------



## pineywoods

The very first thing I would do is get an accurate thermometer so you know what the true temps are. If after that your temps are still too high there are several things that can be done to bring the temps down.


----------



## tndawg

I have the same smoker as you, and here is what I did...

First, I added a reliable thermometer. Stock is about 75* off!


Then I went to Academy Sports and bought a replacement line/regulator for a turkey fryer. I use the line regulator for my coarse adjustment, and the knob on the front of the smoker for the "fine" adjustment. Seems to be working pretty decent so far.


Good luck!!!!


----------



## raceyb

Points to Dawg for a good post with pics.

I'd definitely focus on flame as source of problem if heat is too high. Making the box drafty is not the answer.


----------



## hyvltge

Such as???


----------



## jetjock17

Had exactly the same problem with my new GOSM.  Rather than mess around installing a needle valve or cutting out vents, I went for the low cost solution and took the burner out and plugged about a third of the burner holes with brass screws.  Now it holds 225F with LOW heat setting and still goes up to 350F for starting the firebox off before the meat goes in. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## hkeiner

> I went for the low cost solution and took the burner out and plugged about a third of the burner holes with brass screws.


I had a similar problem on my Brinkman All-in-one. The flame would blow out unexpectedly (from a breeze) if the burner was turned down low but I needed to turn it down low to stay at the desired temperature. Plugging up some of the holes was a great solution.

To do my mod,  I used some automotive muffler repair paste to block some of the holes in the burner. The paste comes in a tube and hardens like cement after heat is applied for the first time. I separated the two parts of the burner (which are held together with a bolt) and then filled about 1/2 of the gas channels that the gas goes through with the muffler repair paste and then bolted the burner back together. Now only about 1/2 of the holes have flame but these flames are twice as big and don't blow out. One nice thing about the "muffler paste" plug method is that you can not see that any mod was done to the burner when it is turned off. Of course, run the burner for a while without any food in the smoker until the paste sets. This would avoid any toxic gases that may occur (if there are any) when the paste is first hardened.


----------

